# RMS output of your AMP - Easy way to play with it.



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

YouTube - soundmancaraudio's Channel

I tried this on a Xtant 301A and a few others amps all were right around Rated RMS with abit more on some..


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

epic fail.


----------



## lycan (Dec 20, 2009)

chad said:


> epic fail.


i'll say.

But you know what, the pathetic video serves one purpose : it demonstrates that the power an amplifier delivers to a speaker depends on the volume control  In my experience, that _alone_ is pretty damn educational 

How many audio hobbyists thought that, if you hook up a speaker to a thousand watt amp, then the speaker will somehow _always_ be getting a thousand watts?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

You have to give the guys props for the douche wear and splooge hair. They look like really cool guys. Looks like they spent most of last year watching "jersey shore". Awesome.


----------



## el_chupo_ (May 27, 2007)

lycan said:


> i'll say.
> 
> But you know what, the pathetic video serves one purpose : it demonstrates that the power an amplifier delivers to a speaker depends on the volume control  In my experience, that _alone_ is pretty damn educational
> 
> How many audio hobbyists thought that, if you hook up a speaker to a thousand watt amp, then the speaker will somehow _always_ be getting a thousand watts?


You mean all those people that say "my sub takes 4kw daily, for an hour and a half a day!!1!"


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

or the people that think their amps pull the constant amperage of their fuse rating?


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Aaahhh man don't ruin it Chad. 

This was funny.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Crap, I finally got my load screwed together even put a PC fan on it (100w ceramics) and all for nothing.


:laugh:


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

load... screwed.. together......


----------



## DaveRulz (Jun 22, 2006)

Lol

so the formula is:

Max AC voltage at sub terminals^2 / Speaker Impedance=Max Power
Max Power/2=RMS Power

oh, but only if you play a song that really bumps and you turn your volume way up, like, all the way up....


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

chad said:


> load... screwed.. together......


LOL I know, but you got a load too, iirc yours is lubed up...

I gotta take a photo of mine, its a real work of Lanzar art. I don't like purple but it was the right size.


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

Could it hurt anything if I go try this?... I mean by putting in hair splooge to make a fohawk! 

"Team Hair Splooge" been takin yet?


----------



## sam3535 (Jan 21, 2007)

Ziggy said:


> Could it hurt anything if I go try this?... I mean by putting in hair splooge to make a fohawk!
> 
> "Team Hair Splooge" been takin yet?


Claimed now: Ziggy, Team Hair Splooge Founder.


----------



## Therum (Apr 18, 2009)

DaveRulz said:


> Lol
> 
> so the formula is:
> 
> ...


You missed a critical step... You must make sure the gains are cranked wide a$$ open. It not, Then your amp wont make full power. :laugh:


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 29, 2007)

sam3535 said:


> Claimed now: Ziggy, Team Hair Splooge Founder.


I'm a Knight-Elf-FOHAWK!


----------



## mathematics (May 11, 2009)

nobody even mentioned that's not real impedance 

idiots lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

so much ragging i don't understand...it's not like the guys claiming its the end all, it;'s just a method of testing your outputs.


----------

